# Wasting my time? Need help



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey need some advice on places to fish. I don't wan't gps numbers or someones favorite spot, just a logic check. I live in FWB.

I see no bait around okaloosa island, liza jackson park, shalimar bridge, or near Destin bridge. I'm thinking it has moved into shallow because it has gotten cold? If I look at a map that means I should be fishing in the top part of Garnier Bayou and Cinco Bayou? Am I on the right track? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Shallower water is more susceptible to large temperature swings.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

You should be fishing in the far eastern part of the Choctawhatchee Bay system now.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Tmrunner I'm in the area as well. I'd stay out of shallows and fish deep. 

There is always fish at the Shalimar Bridge, easiest to fish too. 

If not I'd pick up some fiddlers from the salty bass and fish the Destin bridge. You can sight fish or just drop at every piling and wait it out. 

If those fail you could walk the West Jetty and fish for redfish in hole at the end, or flounder that are probably stacked all the way out. 

Those rocks go deeper than expected, bring quite a few extra rigs. 

If you want to stick to inshore and your comfortable with wading you can park on the South West side of mid Bay Bridge and wade out. You can also fish the east side if you park at Lulus.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Another option is Joe's bayou in destin, there is a public park with a dock. Just can fish it on a East or North wind.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> You should be fishing in the far eastern part of the Choctawhatchee Bay system now.


 Right now the Choctawhatchee is pumping a lot of fresh water out into the eastern end of the bayou. It looks like chocolate milk. I heard a few tips that Basin bayou is holding a lot of trout right now.


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey thanks for the tips guys. I have a hobie sport, and I have been using the Shalimar bridge as a confidence builder lately. Just ready to see something other than black drum and snapper. Haha. Basin Bayou doesn't look that far away. Is there a place to launch a kayak near there? I also didn't think about the destin bridge, last time I was there it looked like soup. Quick question about the west jetties is that safe to fish in a kayak? I hear about getting pulled into the Gulf and my sport is a bit too loaded down for that.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I fished Garmier Bayou this morning, the most northern end. Zero hits

Last weekend I picked up a couple of flounders in Lake Clyde

I stay away from the jetties in my kayak, too much current


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tmrunner said:


> Hey thanks for the tips guys. I have a hobie sport, and I have been using the Shalimar bridge as a confidence builder lately. Just ready to see something other than black drum and snapper. Haha. Basin Bayou doesn't look that far away. Is there a place to launch a kayak near there? I also didn't think about the destin bridge, last time I was there it looked like soup. Quick question about the west jetties is that safe to fish in a kayak? I hear about getting pulled into the Gulf and my sport is a bit too loaded down for that.


Launch at Nicks Seafood for Basin Bayou, it's right off 20 at the bridge going over the channel to it. Use your head where you park your vehicle, seen someone leave their rig on the ramp....


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

don't forget about Hogtown Bayou


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tmrunner said:


> Hey need some advice on places to fish. I don't wan't gps numbers or someones favorite spot, just a logic check. I live in FWB.
> 
> I see no bait around okaloosa island, liza jackson park, shalimar bridge, or near Destin bridge. I'm thinking it has moved into shallow because it has gotten cold? If I look at a map that means I should be fishing in the top part of Garnier Bayou and Cinco Bayou? Am I on the right track? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


i live on the icw right by liza and havent seen bait in weeks man..guess ill hit one of the bridges for confidence booster too lol i like that idea.....sooo ready for spring to be able to get in the yak again


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Fishing is not a waste of time, catching fish is only 1 part of fishing.

What you are doing now searching, asking questions, experimenting exc exc is all apart of fishing enjoy it. 

Fish the flats! Adjacent to deep water. Fish bayous with a inlet and outlet .... bay to creek or bay to spring or bay to bayou or bayou to bayou.( current ) Soft mud bottom with clearer water. Look for pelicans ducks seagulls that live there. Mullet you f8nd the mullet you find the fish. Mullet eat vegetation which is the first step to the food chain. Pay attention to weather patterns, moon phase, and tide... really take notes of it! Fish late morning and afternoons... no need to get out at first light in 35 degrees. If you break down all this advise and really look at it you could say that sounds like a year round pattern.... interesting aint it

My best advise is to keep wasting your time hahaha eventually it will all pay off, when enough time is wasted hahaha

And that my friend is the best part of fishing when you say Bingo found you sucka's hahahaha
Tight lines man just keep at it hope some of my advise helps narrow down some things for you

The simple yet complex triumph... 

Take me for instance Im trying to find that 27-33" speck or 25lb+ striper Ive been wasting all kinds of time but I pick up a thing on the way and remember as to why it was good or bad... a process of elimination... we're on the same page my friend just got to keep looking


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

There a few members here who could make a ton of money wiring inshore magazines. 

Tmrunner I eventually want to get back into kayaks, I'd love to have more head out with us

Have you tried the Destin Marina at night? Drag a live mullet everywhere and hit the lit docks in the fingers


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Fishing is not a waste of time, catching fish is only 1 part of fishing.
> 
> What you are doing now searching, asking questions, experimenting exc exc is all apart of fishing enjoy it.
> 
> ...



I guess wasting time is a matter of perspective, you see my wife thinks it is ALL a waste of time, but she is more tolerant if the time wasting hobby brings home dinner!:whistling:

Thanks for all the advice, so far I have been sticking to the bridges cleaning up on black snapper. I think im going to try East Bay River next and see what happens. 

As far as mullet geez I wish I could find some to throw a net at, boom problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> There a few members here who could make a ton of money wiring inshore magazines.
> 
> Tmrunner I eventually want to get back into kayaks, I'd love to have more head out with us
> 
> Have you tried the Destin Marina at night? Drag a live mullet everywhere and hit the lit docks in the fingers


I need to try that. I have heard of flounder hanging out over there. I can't think of where I would launch from, near holiday isle though. They seem kinda stuck up to me


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Tmrunner said:


> I need to try that. I have heard of flounder hanging out over there. I can't think of where I would launch from, near holiday isle though. They seem kinda stuck up to me


This time of year I haven't had any issues whatsoever, summer time everyone gets a little uptight about parking. 

There is a public parking lot at the end of holiday isle, you can see where there is emergency beach access, to the right there is an open spot of Beach to launch off of.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tmrunner said:


> I guess wasting time is a matter of perspective, you see my wife thinks it is ALL a waste of time, but she is more tolerant if the time wasting hobby brings home dinner!:whistling:
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, so far I have been sticking to the bridges cleaning up on black snapper. I think im going to try East Bay River next and see what happens.
> 
> As far as mullet geez I wish I could find some to throw a net at, boom problem solved :thumbup:


Sir you've been catching Black Snapper and think you have it bad hahaha I need some of your problems in my life


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> There a few members here who could make a ton of money wiring inshore magazines.
> 
> Tmrunner I eventually want to get back into kayaks, I'd love to have more head out with us
> 
> Have you tried the Destin Marina at night? Drag a live mullet everywhere and hit the lit docks in the fingers




Working on penning a memoir, "PFF Collections and Tales, a Fisherman's Life and Experience." 

But truthfully this forum is a gold mine of informative and helpful people!


----------

